# Looking for apartment from December 2011



## ProjectMan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all, 
I will be relocating to Dubai from beginning of December 2011 and I am looking to rent a 1 bedroom apartment or Studio within 20-30 minutes commuting distance of the Dubai Mall area.

I am a single professional guy from the UK but currently based in Bulgaria.
I am not looking for anything fancy, just clean and modern (1 bedroom, bathroom with shower, kitchen, cable tv and internet) and as mentioned within 20-30 minutes of the Dubai Mall area by subway as I wont have a car initially but should sort that out within a few weeks.

I am willing also to house share if anything is available.


Any suggestions or advice appreciated

Many thanks
Steve


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Just have a look at Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com when you're ready - there's plenty of apartments or flat shares available for rent, different locations, sizes, budgets, etc. 

Rent is usually paid quarterly, once you have signed a tenancy contract then you can go and open your utilities account (DEWA) and cable and internet services.

Basically you don't need to worry about this until you arrive, and you will have plenty of options


----------



## ProjectMan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Dizzyizzy, 
thanks for the advice I have looked at alot of the sites but as I am not familiar with the locations I am a little confused about how they relate to the area which I will be working in.

Ideally I would like to try and have something arranged for when I arrive

Many thanks though for the reply

Best Regards
Steve


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you want something arranged for in advance then there's the option of a hotel apartment. Very convenient but more expensive. 

For areas Dubai Marina is the popular expat area, so are The Palm, JLT, Al Barsha, The Greens. That fits your 20-30 min commute criteria (probably will take you less than that). Now if you want something closer then look into Downtown Burj and DIFC.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You won`t be able to rent anywhere before you come here as you`ll need a residents visa, a letter from the bank and a NOC from the company you are working for as well as a 5% agents fee,1000dhs depoosit for DEWA (Water and Electricity} and a security deposit. Your rent for the year will normally be paid in one or two cheques a year but may be negotiable depending on how desperate the landlord is. 
Best bet is to get your company to put you up in a hotel for the 2 or 3 weeks it takes to get yourself sorted as almost everywhere in Dubai is within 30mins of Dubai Mall. Taxis are cheap and hiring a car isn`t that expensive although you`ll need an International drivers licence to do that.


----------



## ProjectMan (Sep 28, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You won`t be able to rent anywhere before you come here as you`ll need a residents visa, a letter from the bank and a NOC from the company you are working for as well as a 5% agents fee,1000dhs depoosit for DEWA (Water and Electricity} and a security deposit. Your rent for the year will normally be paid in one or two cheques a year but may be negotiable depending on how desperate the landlord is.
> Best bet is to get your company to put you up in a hotel for the 2 or 3 weeks it takes to get yourself sorted as almost everywhere in Dubai is within 30mins of Dubai Mall. Taxis are cheap and hiring a car isn`t that expensive although you`ll need an International drivers licence to do that.



Thanks for the advice Felixtoo and Dizzy, my company have offered hotel accommodation for one month so it probably sounds best to take them up on this.

Any advice still welcome though on apartments or house share for after this.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What is your budget?


For your own place, the cheapest areas are International City and Silicon Oasis. Rents start at around 20-25,000 for a one-bedroom.

In Downtown proper, rents start at 60,000 AED, perhaps slightly less if you bargain hard.

Shared accommodation can run anywhere from 2,500 to 5,000 AED/month depending on the place. 



ProjectMan said:


> Thanks for the advice Felixtoo and Dizzy, my company have offered hotel accommodation for one month so it probably sounds best to take them up on this.
> 
> Any advice still welcome though on apartments or house share for after this.


----------



## ProjectMan (Sep 28, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> What is your budget?
> 
> 
> For your own place, the cheapest areas are International City and Silicon Oasis. Rents start at around 20-25,000 for a one-bedroom.
> ...


Hi Tallyho, 
I have been given a very generous allowance by my company as part of my salary package that will be paid regardless of whether I use it all or not.
Ideally then I dont want to blow it all and would like to be able to save some of it and would like to keep within a budget of 30,000 max.

How far are International City and Silicon Oasis from the Dubai Mall area and is the public transport from these areas convenient?

Many thanks
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

IC and Silicon Oasis are about 20 minutes from the Dubai Mall. There's a bus to International City but I can't speak about Silicon Oasis. But one doesn't want to live in that part of Dubai and be reliant on public transporation.

Areas like JLT, Al Barsha, Discovery Gardens and TECOM are along the metro line. Finding a proper apartment there for as little as 30,000 AED is a stretch. A studio is possible.

If you want to keep your budget to 30,000, that gives you 2,500/month, which can find you a maid's room in a flat share in Dubai Marina or even in a villa in Jumeira (the number of shared villas in Jumeira/Umm Suqeim has steadily declined in the last few years). If you're young and don't mind a small room in a friendly flat share, that may be an acceptable solution. Otherwise absolutely sticking to a budget that low is going to be tricky in Dubai, one way or another. You either sacrifice in convenience or space. 



ProjectMan said:


> Hi Tallyho,
> I have been given a very generous allowance by my company as part of my salary package that will be paid regardless of whether I use it all or not.
> Ideally then I dont want to blow it all and would like to be able to save some of it and would like to keep within a budget of 30,000 max.
> 
> ...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

At that budget your best bet is a flat share, in my experience anywhere that is charging 30k for a years rent is doing so for a very good reason. I recommend avoiding Interbational City, you may get somewhere in Discovery Gardens but parts of it are starting to go the same way as IC and living there without a car would be a real PITA.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

International City is miles out and full of brothels and sewage if the papers are to be believed*



* Probably exaggerated but there's no smoke without fire.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

*Place to rent*

sent you a pm


----------

